
Ask HN: Looking for software to reimburse volunteers for a nonprofit - mjfern
I&#x27;m looking for an app&#x2F;platform to reimburse volunteers for a nonprofit. I&#x27;ve looked at Square Cash, Paypal, Venmo, etc., but they all seem to limit transactions on a monthly basis and are geared mainly for personal use. Thanks in advance!
======
smt88
They're not volunteers if you're paying them, and you'll want to use some kind
of bookkeeping software in conjunction with the payments. You probably need to
bite the bullet and use a payroll company.

~~~
mjfern
They aren't being paid. They are being reimbursed for purchasing items.

~~~
smt88
PayPal's P2P transfers are free and have a high limit. Zelle might also work
for you.

I've done a lot of work in payments and there just isn't a great, no-limit
solution for consumers. It's because they want to charge the higher-volume
users to make up fot the free users.

